# Which version of events do you believe?



## Latrade (9 Jul 2010)

From [broken link removed] in the Irish Times. Just wonder which version you feel is more likely to be closer to the truth. I'd be confident neither is 100% true.

Gardai version:



> Gardaí will allege Mr Akpabot was using his mobile phone as he came to a checkpoint and refused to give his name and address... Mr Akpabot tried to drive off when a garda’s hand was still on the window and that, after he got out of his vehicle, he tried to run off.


 
Mr Akpabot's Version


> At a routine checkpoint at Belgard Square, near Tallaght Hospital, several cars in front of him were waved on by a garda who then came up to his window, he said.
> The officer asked him his name and address, where he was from, how long he had been here and whether he was married or single.
> When he asked the garda why he was the only one being questioned and interrogated like this, the garda said: “Look at my shoulder.”
> Mr Akpabot agreed that meant he was a garda, and said the garda replied: “You’re damn right, and I can be a racist any day of the week I feel like.”
> ...


 
I'm saying nothing other than maybe if it was the Belgarde Road in the projects of LA I might buy some of what Mr Akpabot is saying, but not Dublin. 

But one thing that did strike me is the "singled out" or racial profiling. While that Moat guy in the Uk was in hiding, a small side story mentioned that the Police in that region had arrested and stopped over 8 men. They weren't connected with the crime in anyway and were quickly released. Basically, they were stopped because they had shaven heads and were muscular. They looked like Moat. 

Now I think that's ok, they were after a suspect, but then so did those stopped as they never kicked up a fuss about it and so apparantly did the media as this was one line in a whole news report. But I can't help but wonder what would have been said if the suspect wasn't white and the police (reacting to calls and reports from members of the public) stopped people who looked like him?


----------



## Sunny (9 Jul 2010)

Sounds pretty far fetched to me. I might accept the racism bit but I struggle to see why a Guard would try and pull him out the window for no reason at a checkpoint on a public road.


----------



## z104 (9 Jul 2010)

If the person was from any other African country then I would give them the benefit of the doubt.

From experience and at the risk of being accused of wild generalisations; Nigerian people seem to have a major chip on their shoulder and an expectation that the world owes them.There also seem sto be a misplaced superiority complex with Nigerian people in my opinion.


----------



## Sunny (9 Jul 2010)

Niallers said:


> If the person was from any other African country then I would give them the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> From experience and at the risk of being accused of wild generalisations; Nigerian people seem to have a major chip on their shoulder and an expectation that the world owes them.There also seem sto be a misplaced superiority complex with Nigerian people in my opinion.


 
How could anyone accuse you of wild generalisations!


----------



## DB74 (9 Jul 2010)

Sounds ridiculous to me - Mr Akpabot should be deported IMO. With a bit of luck we should be rid of him by 2020!


----------



## Mpsox (9 Jul 2010)

There are usually checkpoints on the Belgard Road about once a month, always checking tax and insurance, hence why most people are waved through. I would have thought it would have been easy enough for the Gardai to establish/prove if a call had been made on the mobile at the time of the stop.

As for trying to pull a grown man through the car window, that sounds a little bit far fetched


----------



## Sunny (9 Jul 2010)

DB74 said:


> Sounds ridiculous to me - Mr Akpabot should be deported IMO. With a bit of luck we should be rid of him by 2020!


 
He is already gone!

_'The incident had upset him to such an extent he had lost faith in Ireland, and he later moved to Coventry with his three children._
_His wife had decided to remain here.'_

I like the accusation that a female officer pinched his leg!

Suppose we have pay legal costs for this case because he won't be able to pay when he loses.


----------



## csirl (9 Jul 2010)

Did he have his tax/insurance/license/NCT etc. in order? This is important as someone who has everything in order isnt going to try to run away which would discredit the Garda story.

If he didnt have everything in order, then the Garda story is credible and his isnt.


----------



## Latrade (9 Jul 2010)

I can't comment on the validity of him being stopped over others. It's what happened after this that seems to be pushing credability a bit far. The Garda leaning in through the window and grabbing his throat because he questioned him, then trying to drag him out the window...

Sure I've seen the odd Garda acting like a mini hitler, but I can honestly say I simply do not believe that version of the events.


----------



## Leo (9 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> ..._ and he later moved to Coventry with his three children._


 
Wow, must have been pretty desperate to get away!!!


----------



## Complainer (9 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> He is already gone!
> 
> _'The incident had upset him to such an extent he had lost faith in Ireland, and he later moved to Coventry with his three children._


Maybe he's just not speaking to anyone anymore.


----------



## VOR (9 Jul 2010)

Complainer said:


> Maybe he's just not speaking to anyone anymore.



Exactly, perhaps it was meant in the cromwellian sense of the word.


----------



## dereko1969 (9 Jul 2010)

DB74 said:


> Sounds ridiculous to me - Mr Akpabot should be deported IMO. With a bit of luck we should be rid of him by 2020!


 
Deported for what exactly? He's an Irish citizen so where should he be deported to?


----------



## z104 (9 Jul 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> Deported for what exactly? He's an Irish citizen so where should he be deported to?


 

Connaught.


----------



## RonanC (9 Jul 2010)

Niallers said:


> Connaught.


 
what about Cork ??


----------



## rustbucket (10 Jul 2010)

Obviously his wife didnt believe a word either!


----------



## enoxy (10 Jul 2010)

I note that he went to Coventry of his own free will, that was probably to avoid being sent to Coventry.


----------



## Yorrick (12 Jul 2010)

After a few months living in Coventry the free will will be sapped out of him


----------



## starlite68 (12 Jul 2010)

judging from the posts on this its both heartwarming and comforting to see good old racism alive and well!


----------



## BillK (12 Jul 2010)

I agree with starlite68. There's nothing wrong with Coventry!


----------



## MandaC (12 Jul 2010)

starlite68 said:


> judging from the posts on this its both heartwarming and comforting to see good old racism alive and well!



It's terrible the way people behave allright once confronted with a person in uniform.


----------



## sidzer (12 Jul 2010)

The Gardai do a very important job but there are in a position of power and it is very important that they don't ever abuse that power.

I have had an unpleasant brush with the law last year after a heated exchange with a difficult neighbour who then phoned the Gardai - 10 mins later two Gardai were in my kitchen and I was very shocked by the behaviour of one of the two. He was agressive and used bad language in my family home in front of my children. The facts or my side of the story was not asked for before he went on his tirade. I think his colleague was embarrased by his behaviour...

I'm not anti Guard - my best friend is a member but this certainly opened my eyes... 

From the above piece it would be hard to decipher who is telling the truth,


----------



## pc7 (13 Jul 2010)

About ten years ago I was being waved through an area where you need a permit, I held up my permit and waited on the guard pull the barrier aside. As he pulled it aside he came up to my car and started shouting at me, I'd no idea what he was saying so was trying to roll my window down, I was so flustered I couldn't wind it down, put the permit down and get out of gear at the same time.  He then preceeded to pull the door handle and was like a mad man, I was so flustered and upset I couldn't get the window down so unlocked the car door and he yanked it open and started giving me a load of guff.  I tried explaining but he didn't want to know.  I'd say if I'd have opened the window he would have made a grab for me. So  I think the story could be true!


----------



## levelpar (13 Jul 2010)

Oh yes, its true. When we lived over in the North side of the city , this kind of thing happened every day. In fact, they used to follow us home and check out the house for stolen goods. 

They  had check points to stop us crossing over to the South side.  However , we fooled them as we used to swim across the Liffey at night


----------



## Chocks away (13 Jul 2010)

enoxy said:


> I note that he went to Coventry of his own free will, that was probably to avoid being sent to Coventry.


With a bit of luck he could have been there for the Godiva Festival  But seriously, why did his family stay here? If I was _racist_  I might be inclined to say better housing and benefits.


----------



## Sunny (14 Jul 2010)

Well, it was worth his while

[broken link removed]


----------



## Latrade (14 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> Well, it was worth his while
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
I'm going cruising tonight for checkpoints. Gonna get me some of that gravy train.


----------



## MandaC (14 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> Well, it was worth his while
> 
> [broken link removed]



That makes my blood boil!  There are too many people here who throw in the racist card for all and sundry and people are too afraid to tackle it head on.  Have seen it happening in an employment situation first hand.


----------



## starlite68 (14 Jul 2010)

Latrade said:


> I'm going cruising tonight for checkpoints. Gonna get me some of that gravy train.


 hope you have the right colour skin or a tin of good boot polish!


----------



## Latrade (14 Jul 2010)

starlite68 said:


> hope you have the right colour skin or a tin of good boot polish!


 



Might be best not to comment.


----------



## MandaC (14 Jul 2010)

Just thinking about this thread from something that happened on the way home.  Car in front threw a load of papers out the window.  Usually, I take their number and report them.  Then I looked again and it was a black woman driving.  So rather than create another stink and leave myself open to "you only reported me because I was black" I did not bother.


----------



## Complainer (14 Jul 2010)

MandaC said:


> Just thinking about this thread from something that happened on the way home.  Car in front threw a load of papers out the window.  Usually, I take their number and report them.  Then I looked again and it was a black woman driving.  So rather than create another stink and leave myself open to "you only reported me because I was black" I did not bother.


Is your prejudice their fault?


----------



## MandaC (14 Jul 2010)

Complainer said:


> Is your prejudice their fault?



Not prejudice - just the reality unfortunately


----------



## Complainer (14 Jul 2010)

MandaC said:


> Not prejudice - just the reality unfortunately


So the reality is that every black person is going to react like this?


----------



## MrMan (14 Jul 2010)

Complainer said:


> So the reality is that every black person is going to react like this?


 

She said she would be leaving herself open to the accusation rather than she would definitely be accused of racism. It is a reality that the race card can be used just as the traveller card is etc. Some people will use the fact that we are so PC to their advantage, and there are people from all walks of life who will do it.


----------



## Complainer (14 Jul 2010)

MrMan said:


> She said she would be leaving herself open to the accusation rather than she would definitely be accused of racism. It is a reality that the race card can be used just as the traveller card is etc. Some people will use the fact that we are so PC to their advantage, and there are people from all walks of life who will do it.


She is attributing a likely behaviour or response to somebody based on the colour of their skin. That is prejudice in my book.


----------



## MandaC (15 Jul 2010)

Complainer said:


> She is attributing a likely behaviour or response to somebody based on the colour of their skin. That is prejudice in my book.



Well, we obviously dont read from the same book on that topic anyway.  Not taking any chances of a Coventry incident a la Mr. Akpebot.  First thing that came into my head when I saw it happening.


----------

